# microfracture elbow cpt code needed



## peporter (Sep 24, 2008)

I need help coding a microfracture of articular cartilage lesion of the capitellum. Should I use an unlisted code for this?


----------



## mbort (Sep 24, 2008)

really need to see a scrubbed version of the op note to assist you with this.

thanks
mary


----------



## peporter (Sep 24, 2008)

The op note reads in part:

I irrigated out the elbow with copious amounts of normal saline. The joint was inspected, there was an articular cartilage lesion of the capitellum measuring 5 x 7 mm, this was a full-thickness lesion. Decision was made to do a microfracture on this lesion. A 2mm drill bit was used to place holes in the lesion starting peripherally and working centrally. The holes were capped 5 mm apart, this was to stimulate some healing of firbrocartilage into this defect. 

Primary procedure is radial head replacement.


----------



## mbort (Sep 24, 2008)

Still not really enough information, sounds like this was a radial head fracture with prosthetic replacement and that he is drilling to promote healing of the bone adjacent to the implant, which would be incidental and included in the prosthetic replacement.  If I am off base..then you would need to use an unlisted procedure code.


----------



## peporter (Sep 24, 2008)

Thank you for your help. I previously coded anesthesia and am learning orthropedics and this is the first time using this forum. Thanks again, Paula


----------



## island (Mar 18, 2014)

looking for mircofracture of capitellum elbow for Osteochondrosis dessicans cpt


----------



## island (Mar 18, 2014)

*ocd elbow*

looking for mircofracture of capitellum elbow for Osteochondrosis dessicans cpt


----------

